# CAMPING CHEQUES - To buy or not to buy??



## 102053 (Dec 9, 2006)

We are leaving for a winter in Europe, Germany, Luxembourg, into Austria but mainly Italy and perhaps Greece, on 5 September. Our first long term trip. 

Looking through camping books, not many sites seem to take camping cheques in these countries. Don't want to go ahead and buy some only to have loads left over, I know they are valid for two years. Having said that we are coming back via France, so could probably use them there. Are they really worth getting?

In a quandry, what should we do. Liz, Rob and two goldies in "mimi".


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We use them, and it's worth having a few with you. The rate for the sites is good at £10.30 a night, and you can always compare the rate at the campsite before committing. 
The sites who are members are normally larger units with good facilities, and are a good way of getting a bit of comfort if you've been wild camping or using aires for a few days.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We're converts. When we stayed at La Manga for 3 weeks in March, the Belgian guy on the next pitch told me about his Camping Cheque Gold Card. He was happy for me to use it to pay at the end of my stay, and I saved more than £40 (I repaid him in cash + beer....).

You don't have to get the card, of course - if you're planning your route and you're looking at staying at sites which are Camping Cheque registered, use them - instant savings.

Dougie.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

How about getting an ACSI discount card.
Similar to Camping cheques but you only have to pay about £7 for the sites book and sites are €10 to €14 including hookup.

Also be aware that many sites close around mid September

we have used them for the last three years
You can get the book from Vicarious Books

ACSI website
www.campingcard.com

Steve


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

homenaway said:


> How about getting an ACSI discount card.
> Similar to Camping cheques but you only have to pay about £7 for the sites book


I agree - we use this as well as camping cheques. I paid £3 for the sites book from the Caravan Club.

Dougie.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Don't buy them is my advice. 
We got given some by the CC when we booked our ferry. Trouble is so did lots of other brits, so I seemed to spend a lot of time surrounded by caravanners from Nottingham or Wolverhampton.
Yes you get the sites cheaper than their usual rates, but the sites are not exactly abundant, and we often found better/cheaper sites that were not camping cheque registered.


----------



## 102053 (Dec 9, 2006)

Many thanks for the replies, very useful.

Best wishes to all.


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

We were in France in May this year and did NOT have Camping Cheques. On several occasions we ended up meeting people who did have them. Inevitably we were paying .. I'd say about €4 - €5 euro more per night.

This time we have already bought Camping Cheques. We bought about 70% of the number of nights we will need because we also anticipate staying on sites where they are not accepted.

On balance I think it is worth having a few


----------

